# Racoon Error !!failed to get my CERT.?Directory Acess???

## johnny_martins00

Hi. Im trying to use a rsasig authentication method on raccoon but on teh server side there is no errors, only the phase 1 queu due to time up but on the client side i've got the following error :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2006-09-12 15:38:19: DEBUG: filename: /etc/certs/10.164.29.238_cert.pem 
> 
> 2006-09-12 15:38:19: ERROR: failed to get my CERT.
> ...

 Last edited by johnny_martins00 on Wed Sep 13, 2006 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johnny_martins00

anyone??????  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## johnny_martins00

 :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## johnny_martins00

sorry but i've seen in some web pages that the directories where the certificates are must be in chmod 0700 or racoon may refuses to read it. can anyone tell me if chmod 700 or chmod 0700 is teh same thing???

my ls-l on the certs directory is teh following :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost teste # ls -l /etc/certs/
> 
> total 12
> ...

 

can racoon have acess to this files???

Thanks

----------

## MickKi

Did you find out what was causing this?

I am getting the same error here.  Tried chmod -R the directory 0700 & 0600, but it made no difference.  I also checked the paths and names for the certs and key 5 times - they are correct.

----------

